# Cover them windows!!!



## Picture_Shooter (Dec 23, 2007)

I remember my last system I had 3 huge windows that I had to cover to say that the HT room was offically a dark room -n- dedicated HT room. When I did cover the 3 windows, I used 3- eclipse blackout window curtains and actually used tumb tacks to hold the curtain in place so the sunlight would no leak in. 
Luckily enough my 135" screen covered the windows and due to the curtains it didn't leak through. 

If it was not for the screen to officially cover all 3 windows the blackouts still honestly leaked in sunlight.


Take a look at this website and if anyone here officially does use them please share your feedback and experience on themlddude: . It seems very inexpensive to do also. Wish I found this out then.... 

http://blackoutez.com/


Take care,


----------



## |Tch0rT| (May 2, 2013)

Those look very nice. I'd be all about them for my living room but my kid likes looking out the window too much. I have some Absolute Zero Blackout Curtains and they don't block out 100% of the light, not surprising due to the sides and top but what was surprising is the tiny pin holes that let light through but only in direct sunlight (it almost looks like the night sky). I used Velcro to seal up the sides with my curtains. I might have to look into the Blackout EZ Window treatment for my bedroom since I work 3rds.


----------



## Rolkin (Nov 2, 2015)

I also, work nights and this is what I found. http://www.amazon.com/Blackout-Blocking-Windows-Non-Permanent-Darkening/dp/B003ZJ88DY/

It doesn't look as nice but there is no adhesive velco to stick to the window and the wife can take it down easily to get some light into the room.

It uses three flexible plastic rods to tension the fabic and hold tight to each corner. Really you could just get some blackout material and some thinner dowell rods from the hardware store and do it yourself.


----------



## kevin360 (Oct 4, 2012)

Building code forced me to include a window, but it couldn't make me keep it uncovered. I covered mine in a more permanent fashion. I stapled acoustic foam in place, screwed a frame to the wall and then nailed this rug to the frame. When I found the rug, I knew what color to paint the walls. No light leaks into the room via this window, nor does the glass affect the sound. 

The really short lens makes the top edge look anything but straight, but I assure you that it is.:laugh:


----------



## Lumen (May 17, 2014)

Everything I wanted to know but was too afraid to ask! Very creative. A music-lover's delight. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Talley (Dec 8, 2010)

I made wooden panels... two holes at top and simply have some screws at top left/right window and have a gasket on the panel so it overlaps the wall a couple inches. it works pretty good. It reasonates though so I need to put some dynamat on it.


----------



## MetropolisLake (Sep 22, 2014)

I'm going to tell you guys a secret and you'll be kicking yourself for not having thought of it sooner.  

Rather than products like this or wood, order some rigid acoustic insulation. Trim them up to fit in your window. Take them out and spray glue cheap blackout material to one side, wrapping around the edges. If desired, cover the other side in the acoustically transparent material of your choice, something that would halfway match the decor. Take the entire project and place in the window. You now have thermal insulation, acoustic absorption, the best blackout solution you could hope for, and they can easily be removed in case of a fire.


----------

